# rpc-statd fails to start since nfs-utils-1.3.1 [Solved]

## mieses

As a consequence, it is not possible to mount any nfs3 volumes with locking.  rpc.statd worked previously in nfs-utils-1.2.9

```
# systemctl status rpc-statd.service

● rpc-statd.service - NFS status monitor for NFSv2/3 locking.

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/rpc-statd.service; enabled)

   Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Tue 2015-02-03 11:02:02 PST; 1min 47s ago

  Process: 20439 ExecStart=/sbin/rpc.statd --no-notify $STATDARGS (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)

Feb 03 11:02:02 bigmac systemd[1]: Starting NFS status monitor for NFSv2/3 locking....

Feb 03 11:02:02 bigmac systemd[1]: rpc-statd.service: control process exited, code=exited status=1

Feb 03 11:02:02 bigmac systemd[1]: Failed to start NFS status monitor for NFSv2/3 locking..

Feb 03 11:02:02 bigmac systemd[1]: Unit rpc-statd.service entered failed state.

```

Example of working rpc.statd in nfs-utils-1.2.9-r3

```
Jan 03 18:24:39 localhost rpc.statd[4841]: Version 1.2.9 starting

Jan 03 18:24:39 localhost rpc.statd[4841]: Flags: No-Daemon TI-RPC

Jan 03 18:24:42 localhost rpc.statd[4841]: Running as root.  chown /var/lib/nfs to choose different user

Jan 03 18:24:42 localhost rpc.statd[4841]: sm-notify: Version 1.2.9 starting

Jan 03 18:24:42 localhost rpc.statd[4841]: sm-notify: No hosts to notify; exiting

```

Example of currently broken rpc.statd in nfs-utils-1.3.1-r3

```
Feb 03 02:00:41 localhost rpc.statd[4893]: Version 1.3.1 starting

Feb 03 02:00:41 localhost rpc.statd[4893]: Flags: TI-RPC

Feb 03 02:00:42 localhost rpc.statd[4893]: Running as root.  chown /var/lib/nfs to choose different user

Feb 03 02:00:42 localhost rpc.statd[4893]: failed to create RPC listeners, exiting

Feb 03 02:00:42 localhost systemd[1]: rpc-statd.service: control process exited, code=exited status=1

Feb 03 02:00:42 localhost systemd[1]: Unit rpc-statd.service entered failed state.

```

This does not seem to be related to fstab syntax.   nfs3 mounts work with the nolock option.Last edited by mieses on Tue Feb 03, 2015 10:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mieses

Manually enabling rpcbind seems to solve this.  I don't think it was necessary before.  Marking as solved but I suspect a bug.

```
# systemctl start rpcbind.service

# systemctl enable rpcbind.service
```

----------

## platojones

You may want to read this (it might be a solution to your problem):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1009012-highlight-nfsutils.html

----------

## mieses

 *platojones wrote:*   

> You may want to read this (it might be a solution to your problem):
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1009012-highlight-nfsutils.html

 

I did read that before posting and do not see how it is related aside from similar keywords.  This thread regarding Arch Linux might be more relevant.  

https://github.com/mitchellh/vagrant/issues/4176

Maybe the same advice applies to Gentoo since nfs-utils 1.3.  Systemd users should be enabling nfs-client.target now?

----------

## platojones

Apologies...I see now it wasn't relevant.

----------

